# colonoscopy prep...an new one??



## kitzy74 (Dec 11, 2002)

I wa wondering....from almost every post I have read, everyone has done the prep where you have to drink the solution, or do the enemas?? has any taken the pills?? Visicol (sp?)?? I had it for my scope back in Oct 02, but I haven't heard of anyone else?? What are your thoughts??Jessica


----------

